# Lambing Live



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

What is this utter fuckdrivel and why the fuck is it on prime time TV on BBC2?

I pay my license fee for this shit?!

[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I liked the original Lamb chop


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

But.. but... lambs... cute... fluffy... and erm, making a week's worth of programs in the hope that a sheep will give birth live on air? WTF!? The BBC's got three part-time channels and stretches programs across them, repeating the shit you don't want to watch again, and not giving opportunities to catch the good programs. Fill a couple of channels with programs and stop trying to compete with commercial repeato-vision but spreading so thinly!

Years ago BBC2 used to be filled with all the intelligent programs or the comedy that was too close to the wind to be on BBC1. Now BBC2's full of the stuff that they haven't got time for on BBC1 because it's too full of Eastenders and Lark Rise to Fucking Candleford on an infinite loop, when they're not showing repeats of the better shows from 3 and 4 so that non-satellite viewers don't miss out, and when 3 and 4 aren't repeating shows like Top Gear that were on 2 the other day. ARRRRRGH!!

Farms good, lambs good, teaching the morons who don't know where their food comes from where their food comes from, good. Making a live show out of it - not so good.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The BBC has been churning out some quality documentaries recently.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They have? Last night's Horizon wasn't one of them. Go on BBC, show me that one take of an explosion for the 47th time to illustrate a "big bang". And the balloon! Oh please show me the balloon just ONCE more without explaining the physics in any reasonable way! :roll: :lol:

The Virtual Revolution on BBC4 was one of the least dumbed-down things I've seen in a long time.

Lambing Live... I want to know how much mint is grown on that farm though. It seems the very essence of sustainable farming to use sheep manure to fertilize a small mint garden.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I missed Horizon, caught the closing few scenes. As I was watching Sunday's Solar System one, which was reasonable and well produced.

I may be biased though, I recently watched a couple of documentaries on the History channel. For some odd reason I thought that the documentary channels would be immune from the poor quality programming that most Sky channels suffer.

Who makes the best documentaries, if not Auntie?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Good flame

I'd like to silence a few lambs :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

We need more Bear Grylls on BBC2.

A Bear/Mears jungle stranding challenge.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I had the first one on in the background the other night. I can't see how it pads out to a week's worth but I do quite like quiet programs like that and as most people don't know what goes on on farms, I reckon there is scope for similar stuff though maybe as extensions to something like Country File. They beat soap operas any day!

Ray Mears is welcome back anytime - perfect relaxing TV


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes, WTF is this shit. What's next Grass growing live!

I am also sick of hearing about things like Strictly come dancing, Strictly come dancing on ice, Strictly come dancing with stars in your think you can dance ballroom shit, AND THEN FFS I see Dancing with Wheels, I mean JFC what!!! Hmmm people seemed to like Strictly come dancing, hmmm lets now make every sort of shit program we can think of even remotely like it, next we could try Dancing with bricks on your head.

AGHHHHHHHHHHH!

I'm not bitter. :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Getting off lambs slightly, but even the name "Strictly Come Dancing" is grammatic rubbish. Take the film name "Strictly Ballroom" and the old program "Come Dancing", mash them together and BAM! Pure nonsense trying to piggyback on the name of a film. Come dancing... but do it strictly. Huh? It sounds like the Fun Police will be in attendance. If you're going to do dancing with bricks on your head, better make sure it's done strictly. Oh and then people abbreviate it to "strictly". No, no, strictly WHAT? "Strictly" isn't a noun! :lol:

Lambs. Cute, fluffy, delicious.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> Who makes the best documentaries, if not Auntie?


ZDF on Sundays with TerraX
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
but you need to be able to speak German to understand :wink: :lol:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

the former mrs. owl took the three televisions with her when she fooked off some ten years ago. don't miss any of them.

my only interest in lambing live is how long until i can slam it in the oven.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Springwatch. Had enough of the winter now. Got bulbs and veg to plant!

But I really can't see the need for 5 hours of entirely lamb-based broadcasting. At prime time.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

hooting_owl said:


> my only interest in lambing live is how long until i can slam it in the oven.


About 16 weeks, apparently.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > my only interest in lambing live is how long until i can slam it in the oven.
> ...


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

badyaker said:


> I'm looking forward to Springwatch...


oh fuck - don't start me on frigging spring watch - fantastic photography - but bill oddie off his med or tits or something, blondie kate with her rictus grin desperately trying to cut him off so he doesn't say "fuck" again before the watershed and simpering simple fucking simon with his fucking stupid beanie hat grinning like a twåt from shetland as it's the farthest they could send him in the british isles (apart from rockall - please send him to rockall - and leave him there) because they can't stand the lame bastard either [smiley=bomb.gif]

time for my afternoon nap...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

muTTley said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to Springwatch...
> ...


That is great telly.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You'll be delighted to know that tonight at 7:30 there's an hour and half of "Highlights from the Lambing Shed". Personally I can't wait for the DVD box set :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> Personally I can't wait for the DVD box set :roll:


Have you already put your name down for 1st orders? :wink: :roll:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hold on a sec that was never my first post. I hold this thread as evidence.

MODS!!!!!!!!!

WTF?!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

badyaker said:


> Hold on a sec that was never my first post. I hold this thread as evidence.
> 
> MODS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WTF?!


See...
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=167448

Saj


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Have you already put your name down for 1st orders? :wink: :roll:


I have. It comes with free mint sauce.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm impressed that this simple rant has broken the 20 post mark. It was a relatively simple rant. Not even a rant really, barely even a dialectic!

I have now cited this programme as an example of what is not quality broadcasting in my response to the the BBC's public consultation.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Have you already put your name down for 1st orders? :wink: :roll:
> ...


Roast or boiled potatoes?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's got to be roast, with crispy bits. 

Oh look, it's lunch time!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> It's got to be roast, with crispy bits.
> 
> Oh look, it's lunch time!


Don't talk food please; I'm just going through this 48 hour bug thing that makes you sick etc [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to agrere that this programme is a load of boring shite - Nic had it on as she said Eastenders was on soon, unfortunately she had hit 2 not 1 and by the time I realsied I had sat through 20 minutes of mind numbingly tedious old shite - who the fuck thought it was a good idea 

Charlie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I have to agrere that this programme is a load of boring shite - Nic had it on as she said Eastenders was on soon, unfortunately she had hit 2 not 1 and by the time I realsied I had sat through 20 minutes of mind numbingly tedious old shite - who the fuck thought it was a good idea
> 
> Charlie


Kate Humble.

[smiley=bomb.gif]

Edit and some graduates in a creativity focus group meeting.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agrere that this programme is a load of boring shite - Nic had it on as she said Eastenders was on soon, unfortunately she had hit 2 not 1 and by the time I realsied I had sat through 20 minutes of mind numbingly tedious old shite - who the fuck thought it was a good idea
> ...


Well she is a waste of space, the female equivalent of Ben Fogle, who is a massive cock 

Charlie


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

deep joy.

bristol is going digital on the 24th. i am not, so have just got refund on tv licence.

all this lamb-centric broadcasting got a little too much for me.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

what you talkin about, you should see the ones on the pigs, they cut there balls open and revome there nuts  because the testosterone taints the flavour of the mean


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> what you talkin about, you should see the ones on the pigs, they cut there balls open and revome there nuts  because the testosterone taints the flavour of the mean


I feel sick now [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

Dotti said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > what you talkin about, you should see the ones on the pigs, they cut there balls open and revome there nuts  because the testosterone taints the flavour of the mean
> ...


that's why i've been a veggie for 20+ years - if people knew what was done to produce the food they buy in supermarkets _nobody_ would eat it...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

muTTley said:


> that's why i've been a veggie for 20+ years - if people knew what was done to produce the food they buy in supermarkets _nobody_ would eat it...


Agreed


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I made a rabbit pie last night, it was delicious. :wink:

But it was extra special organic Waitrose rabbit.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

badyaker said:


> I made a rabbit pie last night, it was delicious. :wink:
> 
> But it was extra special organic Waitrose rabbit.


And of course you don't know what happened to the rabbit before it ended up on your plate


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

No and I'm not really fussed about it either.

What goes on in the big commercial Tesco value slaughterhouses is a scandal and I don't support that level of butchery.

I like eating meat and I'm not squeamish about it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

badyaker said:


> No and I'm not really fussed about it either.
> 
> What goes on in the big commercial Tesco value slaughterhouses is a scandal and I don't support that level of butchery.
> 
> I like eating meat and I'm not squeamish about it.


I am a meat eater too.

But I think we should get back to a time where the animals were organically reared in their natural environment. I also think that the sheer quantity of meat/fish/poultry on offer in supermarkets is wrong. When I grew up we had meat once a week (on Sundays) and the left overs were used for dishes during the week. People didn't suffer from high blood cholesterol and blood pressure then as we ate a lot more grains, pulses fruit and veg.
This, I think, is where we really should get back to. Not only for the animal's sake but for our own heath too  
[well, that's what I'm doing since a long time: a little organic meat ocassionally and for the rest of the time pulses, grains, veg and fruit]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I concur Dani. The problem is I find that pulses have all the taste, texture and excitement of wet cardboard. I need recipes that remove the properties of pulses from pulses.

I usually turn to pasta when I'm not eating meat.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

badyaker said:


> I concur Dani. The problem is I find that pulses have all the taste, texture and excitement of wet cardboard.


Oh, I don't know. I quite like brown lentils with onion, garlic, diced carrot, celery, peas etc = quite tasty 

Or canelli beans with garlic, onion, tomato, diced red/green/yellow peppers, chillies and a little olive oil = yummy

You could also add some grated nuts to either ,,,, ahhhh. Oh, and perhaps a hard boiled egg as well [smiley=chef.gif]

Have I already mentioned that I do healthy eating plans for clients? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > I concur Dani. The problem is I find that pulses have all the taste, texture and excitement of wet cardboard.
> ...


If I ate this I wouldn't dare leave the house! :roll: [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

fishface said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > badyaker said:
> ...


I also do special diets :wink: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

